# Theme Chooser, Where to start?



## the kid cassidy (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a theme i created for AOKP a while ago and due to recently having twin boys...my time to mod my phone has taken a HUGE hit! Anyway i would like to convert my theme to the theme chooser format, but don't know anything about it? another words never used it in CM9 so if someone could either point me in the right direction or put up a download link to a sample file that i could poke through to see where things go and how it needs to be setup would be most appreciative Thanks


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Moving to general themes sub-forum


----------

